# Bed slats



## bemgolf (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a queen size bed and need more slats. Is there a spacific type of wood when I go into Lowes to ask for or does it matter.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You becha!*

Are you gaining weight?...:laughing: Or are you replacing original slats that came up broken or missing in action? You can use* oak* 1x3 or clear pine or poplar, but no knots. The more the better ...every 18" with a box spring to distribute the load. Slat failure is not an option in a romantic situation. Don't ask me how I know! :thumbdown: bill
Actually, any type of failure is not going to be a good thing.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

As Bill said...

I would also add a 1" x 3/4" strip on the down side of the slats. This should prevent flexing of the slats.


----------

